# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  ما هي قصة يا زريف الطول ؟؟؟؟

## الوسادة

*مين منا ما بيعرف هالأغنية الرائعة من التراث الفلسطيني 





عناة هو الاسم لأحدى آلهات الكنعانين.....وهي كانت آلهة الخصب ...يعنى التجدد و الولادة ظريف الطول ...اسم كان يطلق على شاب لأنه كان جميل الطول....والظرف من الاستحسان والتجميل والزريف من الزرافة وهو تشبيه بعنق الزرافة الطويل .
من أجمل اللّوحات التُّراثية الغنائية في فلسطين هي (يا ظريف الطّول )والتّي ارتبطت بالدبْكِة الفلسطينية

زريف الطّول صفة شائعة في الأغنية الفلسطينية

التّي تستطْرِق الى العِشق و الجَمال .....ووصف المَحبوب الوسيم والمَمْشوق القوام

ولزريف الطّول قصة وحكاية من حكايات تراثنا الشّعبي .....أوردلكم ايّاها هنا على صفحتنا وأتمنى أن أكون قد أفدتكم في معرفة تراثنا الشعبي والغنائي الذي ارتبط بالدبكة الفلسطينية :::ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


يحكى أن في احدى القري الشمالية من فلسطين .كانت تسكن هناك فتاة اسمها على اسم الآلهة عناة ......


احبت عناة ظريف الطول وهو احبها حب قوي وكانو لا يفترقوا ابدا ....يلتقون على نبع ماء بالخفاء .

 عندما علم اهل القرية بهذا التقارب بين عناة وظريف الطول بدأت المشاكل والحروب لتفرقة عناة عن ظريف الطول وقام اهل عناة بسجنها داخل المنزل يحرسها اخواتها واولاد عمومتها حتى لا ترى ظريف الطول .


وذلك بسبب العادة المتبعة انذاك ,اي تفضيل الزواج من ذوي القربة اي اولاد العم وما شابة....



لهذا حزن ظربف الطول حزنا شديدا وبدألا يطيق المكوث في قريتة حيث منع من مشاهدة حبيبتة


.ومن جهتها حاولت كثيرا رويتة ولكن دون جدوى تدهورت حال عناة كثيرا عندما علمت ان ظريف الطول ينوي الرحيل من القرية ونقلت صديقتها الكلام

وهي تعتصر حزنا على عناة وصلت الى ظريف الطول وقالت له على لسان عناة

 . ..

يا ظريف الطول وقف توا اقولك ......رايح عالغربة بلادك احسنلك .......خايف يا المحبوب اتروح وتتملك ......واتعاشر الغير وتنساني انا

جن حنون ظريف الطول عندما سمع هذا الكلام من حبيبته وحزم امتعتة ورحل ولام عناة بهذا الكلام كيف تفكر بهذا التفكير وهل من المعقول ان انساك بعد كل هذا الحب وهذة المعاناة وتحمل مرارة الفراق كيف تشك بي ...


 انا راحل حتى ترتاحي انت واهلك يطلقون سراحك بعد ان يتأكدوا اني رحلت .....


اني اضحي بحياتي من أجلك ولم اهجرك لأتملك اراضي في بلد غير قريتي التى ولدت فيها وترعرت وحبيتك بمحبة ارضي الا اني اعتبرك انت و الارض لا تتجزأن وانا لا افكر بأن احب غيرك


تأثرا كثيرا من هذا الكلام ورحل طريف الطول عن قريته حزينا مهموما وبدأبتنقل من بلد الى بلد دون ان يحاول شراء أرض او بيت فعاش بعيدا عن ارضة وحبيبته والحزن يرافقة وألم في داخله




ومن بعد هذه الحكاية انتشرت أغنية يا زريف الطول في فلسطين ....وأضحت من أشهر الاهازيج التي تصف المحبوب

وكذلك الوطن ايضا وحتى الغربة طالها من ظريف الطّول الكثير من الأبيات

يا زريف الطول ويلاّ يا شعّارْ نحيي هالليلة ونخلّيها نهارْ
ترى دمع العين بالغربة أنهارْ والقلب مشتاق لكلّ حبابِنا



وبعد الشّتات الفلسطيني أصبحت أهازيج زريف الطّول للتغَنِّي بالوطن والارض والشوق لها .....والتمني للعودة من المنافي لأحضان الوطن

وطُبِعَ عليها طابع الحزن والألم والشوق والكثير الكثير من الحسرات كحال شعبنا

ومنها بعض الابيات ـأوردها هنا :ـــــــــــــ


يا زريف الطول وين رايح تروح .....وبقلب بلادنا تعمّقت الجروح


ما في غيرنا يبَرِّد لَها الرُّوح ....واسمع ليل نهار صوت رصاصنا


يا زريف الطّول امشي التّل التّل .....واسأل عنّا الرِّيح يا زريف تِنْدَل


الطَّريق معروف والرَّصاص الحَل ....وبْعِزِّة واصرار نِصْنَع دَربِنا


يا زريف الطّول من وادي لَواد ....تناديني الثُّوار وشوقي للبلاد

ابشر يا ظريف سراج الثّورة انقاد....ويا سراج الثُّوار سيفك دَمِّنا


يا ظريف الطّول ارسُم يا رسَّام ....صورة لفلسطين وصورة لابو عمّار


وعيون الثّوّار والله ما بتنام ....كرّ ولا فَرار هذا شْعارِنا


اغنية يا زريف الطول


*



مع حبي 

الوسادة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

غريبة هـ القصة وحلوة بـ نفس الوقت الله لا يدوقها لـ حدا  :Bl (33):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا هدولة هلأ هيك طلعت القصة؟ انا كنت كتير اتسائل عن معاني الاغاني التراثية ، معناته كل الأغاني الهن قصص ومعاني بس هالقصة بتحزن والله  بشكل عام "يا زريف الطول" من أجمل الأغنيات والدبكات التراثة الفلسطينية واللي بروح على فلسطين بمواسم الزواج إلا ما يسمعها بأي تعليلة بمر عنها.*
*الله يسلّم ديـــاتك يا هدولة وشكراً على المعلومات الله يجزيكِ الخير ..*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

جد جد جد جد هالموضوع اول مرة بسمع فيه يسلمو هديل

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يا سلااااااام..لعاد هيك الحكاية؟!
والله ما كنت اعرف..حلو انه الواحد يعرف أصل الاغنية شو..

تسلمي يا نوارة..

----------


## Sc®ipt

فعلا انا كمان كنت اسمع هالأغنية و ما اعرف معانيها

شكرا هديل  :Smile:

----------

